# CC seems to have a bug which affects opening



## Ian Gordon (Oct 23, 2017)

*Operating System:* Windows 10

*Lightroom Version:* Photographers Plan  
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem: Having downloaded CC I hit a problem every time I try to open in. I receive the error message shown in screenshot below. This message is incorrect as I have signed into the other programs in the package successfully. Contacted Adobe Help by chat. Totally useless. After over an hour and being shuttled between 2 people they gave up. Is this a known bug and how do I resolve this?*


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is this on the same computer where you have Classic installed?


----------



## Ian Gordon (Oct 23, 2017)

Yes it is. Classic is installed but not running when I try to open CC


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 23, 2017)

Ian Gordon said:


> Yes it is. Classic is installed but not running when I try to open CC



That shouldn't matter. You can run both at the same time.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2017)

A long shot, but you’re not behind a proxy or something?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tspear (Oct 24, 2017)

Another possible option is a firewall which blocks it.
Some AV vendors have gone to per application filtering and by default block all outbound communication. There could also be a firewall blocking it too.

Tim


----------

